# ()

## Egyra

_  !!!_
      ,    .   , - 3  ,    ,          -   () .
   -  
    ,      .       ,    -     . ,      !  200 000 ! 
     ,       .  
        ,     .              - ""  "".       ,      ,          .  ,  ,            ,  ,       "  "   .  
     ,       !  

:29244825509100
:305299
:14360570 
 :
    ,  3131218279,  6762462054175408 

 ,           - 6762462054175408 
  USD:
BANK OF BENEFICIARY:PRIVATBANK Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine
SWIFT CODE: PBANUA2X
INTERMEDIARY BANK:JP MORGAN CHASE BANK New York, USA
SWIFT CODE: CHASUS33
CORRESPONDENT ACCOUNT:0011000080
BENEFICIAR : KOROTICH YAROSLAV
ACCOUNT: 6762462054175226 
Webmoney
Z142646315739 USD
U197771046831 UAH
E251870287264 EUR

----------

